

Bedtime phenomenon: scientist develops book to send children to sleep in minutes - rottyguy
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/science/science-news/11803484/Bedtime-phenomenon-scientist-develops-book-to-send-children-to-sleep-in-minutes.html

======
gus_massa
I'd like to see a double blind experiment published in peer review journal
before having more thrust in this than in astrology. (The control group can
listen to "The cow wants to ruminate.")

This sentences is very suspicious:

> _Forssen Ehrlin even played recordings of the book to his own child Leon
> while he was still in the womb, and now puts on the audio book to help him
> fall asleep._

It reminds me a lot of the "Mozart effect":
[http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/fact-or-fiction-
ba...](http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/fact-or-fiction-babies-ex/)

------
informatimago
Frequencies (2013)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spa1BLMFqQU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spa1BLMFqQU)

------
pvaldes
Yup, integral calculus textbooks have this interesting effect...

